

Meet YC partners and alums at MIT Wednesday  5:30PM - garry
http://ycombinator.posterous.com/come-meet-yc-partners-and-alums-in-cambridge

======
colinsidoti
Note to everyone: it's career week at MIT.

Usually, a Silicon Valley investor at MIT during career week is trying to help
their portfolio find staff. Andreessen Horowitz, Sequoia, and more are here
for that purpose, but that doesn't seem to be this event's goal. Can you
clarify?

~~~
sbisker
I suspect it has more to do with applications for the newest class being due
soon.

When pg gave a talk while I was at MIT, it was in early October (of 2006 -
yikes I'm old), about 2 weeks before apps were due (I didn't get in.)

Apps for this season are due six weeks from now...so I'm guessing the purpose
is still to drum up applications, and they're just more on top of their game
than they were six years ago.

That said, no one is going to not hand their resume to Google because they
spoke to Y Combinator that same week - if anything, it's sort of poor timing,
because they're now competing against the companies for attention (who are
somewhat restricted as to when they can come to MIT.)

~~~
karamazov
Starting one's own company is a valid career path; since students are now
considering careers, this is probably the right time to talk to them about
this possibility.

It's certainly better than talking to them about it after they've accepted
full-time jobs.

------
holgersindbaek
Can somebody verify if you can just go there, even though you're not linked to
MIT in any way?!

~~~
michaelkscott
MIT is known to be a very open university (i.e. _anyone_ can walk in, use the
libraries, sit in for a lecture etc...) So given that nature of it, it would
be very unlikely for this event to be limited to a small number of MIT people.

Also, Startup Bootcamp (<http://startupbootcamp.mit.edu/>) is a well known
event held at MIT that doesn't require you to be affiliated with the school in
any way, so I doubt this would.

------
kylec
Is this open to the public, or only open to people from Harvard and MIT?

~~~
sajithw
MIT's campus is almost completely open (including the room this event is in)
so I'd imagine anyone could go.

------
DoubleMalt
Wish I was in Boston ;)

